# Get your Bimmerfest License Plate Frame!



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

tempting... i feel like painting the plate just to give it a darker look.. i think i'll order one!


----------



## blackmars (Dec 3, 2010)

Just ordered!!


----------



## ivgmarley (Jun 3, 2011)

*Bimmerfest license plate frame*

I like it !! :thumbup:


----------



## ivgmarley (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you!!:rofl:


----------



## ivgmarley (Jun 3, 2011)

*Bmw ///m power*


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

ivgmarley said:


> View attachment 282019


Hot!!!

Sent from my iPad2 using BimmerApp


----------

